# Edge/Ozark/nipple?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Edge / Ozark/ nipple report? Headed to one of these tomorrow. Called Roffs but they are closed. Is it green everywhere?


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes ...trolled from the avocet to the nipple then turned west for about 7miles and had only one Bonita to show for it. Didn't see any weedlines, or rips. Water temp was 87


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Where is the avocet?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

ldw said:


> Where is the avocet?


A few miles north of the edge


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Blue water is south of spur 14-20 miles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

